
Build your on linux distro - atilev
http://www.openembedded.org/wiki/Documentation
======
tdicola
You probably want to check out Yocto instead:
[https://www.yoctoproject.org/](https://www.yoctoproject.org/) There's a lot
more info on OpenEmbedded and the Yocto project there. This is really
interesting stuff for embedded Linux in particular. You could build a desktop
distro with it if you wanted, but that's not really the point of the project.
It's more for rolling your own Linux distro to run on small board computers
(Pi, BeagleBone Black, etc.), set top boxes, etc.

------
corysama
You may also be interested in
[http://linuxfromscratch.org](http://linuxfromscratch.org)

